# canary islands?



## krmlaw (Feb 3, 2010)

anyone ever exchange here? is there lots to do? is it costly to get to?

thanks!


----------



## SashaPasha (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes - we have exchanged thru RCI to a wonderful place on Grand Canary.

Where are you thinking of going?


----------



## Jimster (Feb 3, 2010)

*Canary Islands*

There must be 75 TS in the Canary Islands and probably everyone from Britain and Spain has been there.    However, not many from the USA go because it is rather expensive to get there relatively speaking.  A ticket to Florida in the winter would be much cheaper.  This is true because to get there from the USA most of the time you need to fly to Madrid and then back-track to get to the Canaries.  I think typical fares from Chicago in the winter would be about $1500 more or less.  When I go, I always book award tickets.  40K AA miles will get you an economy seat in shoulder or off season.  It is, however, a worthwhile destination.  Try to stay at one of the Anfi resorts(there are 5 or 6 of them located along one piece of beach).


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a DAE exchange coming up this November on Tenerife.  It will be my first time there.

From the US, you should also look at connecting to one of the LCC's that fly to the Canaries to save money.  Avoid connecting in the UK if you can, in order to avoid Gordon Brown's massive ''save the planet'' air ticket tax.  Since you are changing airlines to go to an LCC, that also gives a nice opportunity for a side trip somewhere interesting with no stopover fee.  EasyJet can get you there from the UK (high tax) or Geneva and RyanAir flies there from a lot of places in Europe.  If you catch one of the RyanAir sales, you might even snag one of their 1 penny tickets or their GBP 10 all-in tickets.

The Canaries are overbuilt in timeshare and an easy trade through most exchange companies.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2010)

oh ... i think im going to have to research air first .. didnt know it might be that expensive!


----------



## Laurie (Feb 4, 2010)

We've been 2x, love 2 islands in particular (northern Tenerife and Lanzarote), read TUG reviews, I have a few posted. All in all I preferred these 2 locations to where the Anfi resorts are on Gran Canaria - they're very lovely, but when we travel that far, we go for location way above resort experience.

Because Canary Islands  have warm weather all year, if you're flexible you can visit when fares are lowest, so you should be able to do it for way less than $1000 per ticket. In my experience, from east coast, costs and total flight hours are about equivalent to Hawaii - maybe better. Back in the day we flew for about $400+ all-in, in the spring. I know fares have risen, but still think you can get some good transAtlantic sales off-season.

RCI may have decent Extra Vacation prices, too. On one of our trips, we booked into 2 lovely resorts for the price of an exchange fee. DAE always has good inventory, and often low-cost bonus time there too - we got a nice bonus week for a friend into northern Tenerife.

Carolinian, are you booked into northern or southern Tenerife? I'm sure you'd enjoy Puerto de la Cruz, so if that's not where your exchange is, be sure to make some time for the historic center. Also I believe you'd really like La Orotava and Masca.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 4, 2010)

Laurie said:


> We've been 2x, love 2 islands in particular (northern Tenerife and Lanzarote), read TUG reviews, I have a few posted. All in all I preferred these 2 locations to where the Anfi resorts are on Gran Canaria - they're very lovely, but when we travel that far, we go for location way above resort experience.
> 
> Because Canary Islands  have warm weather all year, if you're flexible you can visit when fares are lowest, so you should be able to do it for way less than $1000 per ticket. In my experience, from east coast, costs and total flight hours are about equivalent to Hawaii - maybe better. Back in the day we flew for about $400+ all-in, in the spring. I know fares have risen, but still think you can get some good transAtlantic sales off-season.
> 
> ...



We will be in the south.  Thanks for the tips.  We will rent a car and get around to see the whole island.  We are also going to look into an interisland flight or boat to try to spend a day on Gran Canary, too.


----------



## Cotswolder (Feb 5, 2010)

Jimster said:


> Try to stay at one of the Anfi resorts(there are 5 or 6 of them located along one piece of beach).



Hi Jimster.

Hate to contradict you but there are only 4 resorts at Anfi Del Mar on the one beach.  

There is another Anfi complex (first phase of the Emerald Club now built) at Tauro about 5 miles from Del Mar however this resort is some 2 miles from the sea nad about 4 miles from any good beach.
It does have a PGA golf course though


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 5, 2010)

We visited the Canary Islands in March 2009 as part of a Royal Carribean Cruise. They are really beautiful. I am particularly in love with Tenerife.  However, you cannot go wrong with any of the Canary Islands. The Canary Islands are all active volcanoes.  So, if you have any interest in geology, you may find it very interesting to compare the Canary Islands with the Hawaiin Islands. Have a good time.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 6, 2010)

The comparison of the Canary Islands with the Hawaiian islands is a good one in others ways too.  The closest comparison would be between Oahu and the Canaries - parts very commercialised whilst other areas are still very traditional.


----------



## rynker (Feb 6, 2010)

We visited Anfi beach club in Gran Canarie.......BEAUTIFUL island and we loved everything about it.  We used FF miles so don't know the cost of air.  I'd recommend the Anfi chain to anyone.  WE loved it.  The mountains are beautiful to see and the beaches are great.......weather was wonderful and hot with breezes in the summer.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 6, 2010)

*Anfi*

"Hi Jimster.

Hate to contradict you but there are only 4 resorts at Anfi Del Mar on the one beach"

LOL Well, I wasn't sure.  It seemed like several thats for sure and they seem to be building and selling all the time there.  There are ALOT of units there.  I was at Anfi Beach Club, but there is Mt Anfi, etc.  It was a very pleasant experience as I am sure you know since you are an owner there and involved with the owners group.  You could spend your whole vacation there right on the property if you had a desire to do so-and I am sure many do just that.


----------



## Cotswolder (Feb 7, 2010)

> LOL Well, I wasn't sure.  It seemed like several that's for sure and they seem to be building and selling all the time there.  There are ALOT of units there.  I was at Anfi Beach Club, but there is Monte Anfi, etc.  It was a very pleasant experience as I am sure you know since you are an owner there and involved with the owners group.  You could spend your whole vacation there right on the property if you had a desire to do so-and I am sure many do just that.


Hi Jimster,

There are many who do spend their entire holiday on site.
Having been there many times I tend to go off site a lot more as I am not a sunbathing lover.
In all, at the 4 Anfi Del Mar  resorts, there are over 800 apartments.

I am off there for a week tomorrow. Hope the weather has improved from the storms last week.


----------

